

Can beggars be choosers? - tejaswiy
http://danariely.com/2011/11/30/can-beggars-be-choosers/

======
waqf
> [w]e try hard to ignore the _hardship_ in front of us _(emphasis added)_

I was surprised that "even" an economist would assume without comment that all
panhandlers are as badly off as they appear. After all, they have an incentive
to look miserable.

------
cafard
A person in need, or perhaps a research subject...

